# Stealth Grey MK3 Focus RS - It's finally arrived..



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

Heh Guys,

Finally my RS arrived.. So excited it untrue.. Feels like I have been waiting forever..

Went to see it at the Ford Store yesterday and completed all the paperwork.

Was hilarious seeing there handover sheet, with my instructions of not touch or valet the car with massive red writing all over it.. Fair play to Ford they have followed my instructions to letter and all the shipping wraps are still on it, inside and out, so it should be perfect!!

Here are a couple of pics, car is stinking after the journey from Germany, but that's no problem..

Side shot:










Front end:










Plan is:

1. Wheels off - Decon/wash/seal
2. Remove packing wraps
3. Pre wash - AF Citrus Power/Avalanche
4. 2BM wash - AF Lather/ Wo Wo mitt
5. Dry with Metro Vac
6. Paint evaluation - if all ok, then AF desire/illusion combo or maybe try AF tough coat.
7. Glass with AF Crystal 
8. Sort Interior - hopefully just a quick vac and then AF Spritz the plastics..

So excited it's untrue..

Thanks for looking..

EVO6RSS..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow!! :argie:

Looking forward to a write up on this one! Lovely car!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Enjoy the car fella, not too much wrong with your process. I know how you feel about the long wait, I've got to wait until September for my car.


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

You have a new Focus RS!? ... i hate you


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

lovely will be following this thread for updates.
This is the best colour i think also will look mint i'm sure - jammy sod :argie::car:


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Very nice! Look forward to some updates!


----------



## NickCW (Dec 29, 2007)

That looks awesome


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

the father in laws is estimated to arrive in december/january, cannot wait!! he will be lucky to drive it !! haha bet you cannot wait to get it out on the road.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Lucky *******


----------



## BradST-2 (Apr 7, 2016)

so jealous car is stunning!


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Sub'd - looking forward to your detailing update on this one - Kudos :thumb::thumb:


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice one. Look forward to updates once it's had a good detail.


----------



## Miggyt (Oct 19, 2015)

More pics


----------



## Steven1976 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lovely motor in a cracking colour.


----------



## Neil-B (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice, can't wait for updates subscribed to this thread.


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Loving the colour, looks mean..
More photos please.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

You might want to use some fallout remover, my Stealth ST came from factory after build and I collected it straight away.


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

Cracking car and colour enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

Well the car is home and has been tucked up in the garage.. It's a lovely thing, very quick, but it's they way it delivers the speed.

Torque curve is so flat and there is just no lag.. It absolutely destroys B roads..

Massive pops on up shifts as well, which is kinda hilarious at the moment, but we will see if it gets annoying.

Overall very pleased, happy with my colour combo, it's gonna be mega with a Mountune kit on it..

Another picture to keep things going, just got it home after a proper blast down some of my favourite twisty country roads..










I will try to get onto the car this week and do it in stages, but it's the wife's bday tomorrow and we have family visiting on the weekend so please be patient.. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

slimjim said:


> You might want to use some fallout remover, my Stealth ST came from factory after build and I collected it straight away.


Defo chap. Never forget the AF iron out when it comes to Decontamination stage..


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Looks a bit of a weapon. Enjoy.


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Very very nice mate.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Very nice indeed. Enjoy.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Wowsers... you'd ruin it by putting a front plate on!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

That's kinda my thinking.. I dunno if I would get away without running a front plate..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

not jealous, honest!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I considered one of these but the year waiting time put me off but not as much as the local Ford dealer being ambivalent towards a potential customer. When i enquired about a brochure a while back and got the same result which i put down to that particular salesman having a bad day. Seems it is rife within that dealership.


Anyway, looks very nice so enjoy :thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

if you're not a 50y/o man with a jacket on, dealers aren't interested in selling you hot hatches. their loss.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice, how long ago did you order!?

PS your pictures are rubbish LOL, doesn't the car have a back end :lol:

We need more and better pictures please :thumb:


----------



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

muzzer said:


> I considered one of these but the year waiting time put me off but not as much as the local Ford dealer being ambivalent towards a potential customer. When i enquired about a brochure a while back and got the same result which i put down to that particular salesman having a bad day. Seems it is rife within that dealership.
> 
> Anyway, looks very nice so enjoy :thumb:


Thanks.. Drive home was a bit of an event.. :thumb:

I placed my order in June last year. I rang Hills ford in Kiddiminster off the back of the Ford press release and the inside scoop on Pistonheads.

They are a fantastic dealership and took just £100 deposit for the car, I spoke to the RS specialist sales guy. They advised that they could not place an order until Ford has opened up there sales systems but they would be back in touch.

They were back in touch just before the online configuration tool was even up with the spec options and I spec'd my car there and then. I was given an estimated delivery of May this year.


Stealth Grey
Forged Motorsport Wheels
Silver Calipers
Recaro Shell Seats
Luxury Pack & Nav/Reversing Camera

Around January, they got back in touch and confirmed my customer order number, which was 30.. I assume this was the worldwide order number as I don't know of anyone else that has taken delivery yet, although cars are arriving at dealers this week.

Itching to know progress I called the dealer at the start of March and was given some really bad news. Due to Ford HQ deciding that franchise dealers could no longer order RS or Mustang products, all orders were being dealt with Ford Store. So that meant Ford Store Birmingham were dealing with it.

I called them and they would not give me any info, finance quotes, estimated delivery. Anything.. Basically told to F off and wait like everyone else. :doublesho

After pestering them some more I finally got a finance quote and was told the car would be here sometime before the end of May.

So i sat tight until i got an email from Ford Store on Saturday, just gone 10:30pm saying thank you for buying a new ford.

At this point, it twigged, the cars being delivered to the dealer. That automated mail was because the car had just arrived at Dagenham.

Having Monday off, before starting a new contract, I decided to just arrive at the dealer and see if the car was there, low and behold it was.

I asked to take the car that day and was told that was fine. Then I was told no can't do it for this reason, gotta wait or that, and at one point that I couldn't have the car for 2 weeks. Basically PDI and Finance payout and other paper work. The dealer was totally dis-organised, said they had wrong number for me, couldn't get hold of to advise it had arrived, usual rubbish and nonsense.

At this point, after being peeled off the roof by my wife and proper loosing my temper with the sales guy, I got to talk to the new car sales manager and to be fair to him, he moved heaven and earth to get the car through the workshop and ready for collection yesterday.

So here I am with one of the first cars in the country, basically because I have been really proactive, at no point has the dealer called me to give me any updates. it has not been the best buying experience, I can say that for sure.

EVO6RSS.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I work with a guy who has one on order. His latest update was "delivery delayed" with no explanation. It seems Ford are quite disorganised with the delivery of these cars. 

It's been said before.....get some more photos up of the rear and interior!


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

It has been a bit of a lottery for receiving them as there seems to be no correlation between when the deposit / order was taken to the delivered car arriving. 

Bet you're well chuffed - they are on another level on the road. :driver: :thumb:


----------



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

182_Blue said:


> Nice, how long ago did you order!?
> 
> PS your pictures are rubbish LOL, doesn't the car have a back end :lol:
> 
> We need more and better pictures please :thumb:


Sorry, pics were taken in hurry at the dealers, by my mate on an ancient blackberry..

Here's another rubbish back end pic for you as you asked so nicely..










EVO6RSS..


----------



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

Rojer386..

As I said earlier in the tread..



EVO6RSS said:


> I will try to get onto the car this week and do it in stages, but it's the wife's bday tomorrow and we have family visiting on the weekend so please be patient..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Have the tried the Drift mode yet?
These have had really good reviews so far, on par with an S3 for a lot less money some say. Congrats on getting your hands on one and enjoy!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

EVO6RSS said:


> Sorry, pics were taken in hurry at the dealers, by my mate on an ancient blackberry..
> 
> Here's another rubbish back end pic for you as you asked so nicely..
> 
> ...


I didn't mean to offend, it was meant as a a joke, i have a genuine interest in this car, TBH if it had a shorter lead time and maybe a DSG type option I would have one on the way too, i still might yet lol.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice one mate, we have just ordered one a few month back for the bride although that will be well into next year when we get it, nice to see one finally landed with it's owner though, enjoy!!:thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

I really want to get one, looks great mate. Need more pics lol


----------



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

182_Blue said:


> I didn't mean to offend, it was meant as a a joke, i have a genuine interest in this car, TBH if it had a shorter lead time and maybe a DSG type option I would have one on the way too, i still might yet lol.


No offense taken, was just a tongue in cheek response to your post..  I posted off tapatalk on my mobile and meant to add a wink but couldn't work out how... 

I promise I will get some decent pics up soon, hopefully getting onto the wheels tonight, to clean and seal them.. :thumb:

EVO6RSS..


----------



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

transtek said:


> Have the tried the Drift mode yet?
> These have had really good reviews so far, on par with an S3 for a lot less money some say. Congrats on getting your hands on one and enjoy!


I have had a play with the driving modes and this was my impression..

Standard/Comfort:

Exhaust is nice a quiet, ride reasonably comfortable. Steering is a little light but acceptable. Throttle response is some what tragic, feels very numb. Probably ideal for taking your gran out for Sunday lunch or if the misses absolutely hates cars and you need to take her to the outlaws on the weekend via the UK motorway network. However if you spec'd the Recaro shell seats, the misses will have already critically bruised her lady garden on the super stiff bolsters getting in and will now be moaning all the way stating she is never getting in it again and why oh why have you spent so much money on a bloody ford when we could have had a VAG car.. Perfect.. 

Sport:

Exhaust moves to sport mode with associated pops and bangs on lift off, however these only really kick in after hard acceleration to over 5K rpm. You also get some lovely big pops on up shift. Steering weights up nicely and throttle response is much crisper, what you would expect for a sports hatch.

Race:

The suspension stiffens up 40% over Sport/Normal mode, in my limited experience this is far too stiff for road use, if corner entry is bumpy you get lots of ABS activation associated with losing the tire contact patch and the car feels very loose on the front end. There is a suspension setting button the left stalk which allows you to put his back into normal mode. Race also disables the traction control systems and Ford have been very generous with the ESC settings. You can really feel the back end starting to move around in this mode if pushing on down a good B road. The chassis real feels alive in this mode, but you do have to be travelling really quite fast, probably a little bit too quick for the road.

Drift:

Steering weight and suspension goes back to comfort mode and everything else stays in Race mode, with the ESC settings apparently becoming even more generous. I didn't really push it in this mode at all despite being completely comfortable gathering cars up even at speed. I tried this mode once, flat in second off a round about and the car didn't slide at all in the dry. If you remember seeing the Goodwood/Lomol footage from Ford, that was all on a wet track, I suspect it will slide fairly easily in the wet on Cup tires, but all the UK cars come with super sports. To get the car moving around like in the Goodwood footage you would really have to be tooling it on the road, not a first day of ownership activity for me I'm afraid.

Hope this gives a little bit of insight to those that have them on order..

EVO6RSS..


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Love the write up for the standard comfort mode :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

EVO6RSS said:


> I have had a play with the driving modes and this was my impression..
> 
> Standard/Comfort:
> 
> ...


I bet you have already had some admiring glances at the traffic lights.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

EVO6RSS said:


> No offense taken, was just a tongue in cheek response to your post..  I posted off tapatalk on my mobile and meant to add a wink but couldn't work out how...
> 
> I promise I will get some decent pics up soon, hopefully getting onto the wheels tonight, to clean and seal them.. :thumb:
> 
> EVO6RSS..


If you fancy a swap anytime soon let me know :lol:


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

How rigid is it in normal mode? All the clips I've seen have the driver being bounced about even on tracks but I can't tell what mode they're in when that's happening.

I've been in a few late model ST's and they're bordering on too stiff for my liking.


----------



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

brinks said:


> How rigid is it in normal mode? All the clips I've seen have the driver being bounced about even on tracks but I can't tell what mode they're in when that's happening.
> 
> I've been in a few late model ST's and they're bordering on too stiff for my liking.


Comfort is stiff. Sport is stiff. Race is too stiff for road use. Think Fiesta ST and then some. Sadly Ford's chassis development teams seem to think, over damped/under sprung is the way for forward. It's a real shame, because the best driving mode is Track but you have to turn the dampers down to soft, because it's just too stiff for road use..

EVO6RSS..


----------



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

A quick picture on the way to work this morning. It's had a clean/decon and protection, but I just wanna drive it and enjoy it before spending 3 days with a Flex on it.










EVO6RSS..


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Very sexy car and love the colour , still don't know why they gave up on Imperial Blue


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Love the colour...


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

EVO6RSS said:


> A quick picture on the way to work this morning. It's had a clean/decon and protection, but I just wanna drive it and enjoy it before spending 3 days with a Flex on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will this be your daily drive? The Grey suits it really well, more discrete than that in your face Nitros Blue.


----------



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Will this be your daily drive? The Grey suits it really well, more discrete than that in your face Nitros Blue.


Not my daily. Just really enjoying the drive tbh, so took it work today.. I love detailing cars, It's something I'm really developing a passion for, but this one, I want to drive for a bit.

Iv'e got a Fiesta ST, that has the MP215 kit on, plus intercooler and exhaust. It goes really well and is a fantasic daily. Just waiting to do the downpipe and MR230 map for it.

Thing is, I put like 40 hours into it when I got it and it was perfect, but they don't stay that way for long. Hense, I think I'll wait for bit with this one before I break the flex out and my wife and kids see me disapper into the garage for a week.

When I got the RS last week, I took my boys out it in (3 and 5) and they were just like faster daddy, your racing car is awesome.. Put a massive smile on my face. When I'm the zone on detailing cars, they are like, when will it be finished daddy, it's taking ages, we just wanna go out in it and go fast..

EVO6RSS..


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

enjoy the RS they are stunning in the flesh, saw 2 yesterday heading to the Ford event at Crail.


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

Are there any more updates? I'm eager to know how toure finding the car


----------



## beetie (Jul 3, 2006)

Much better than in the blue IMO


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunning looking RS, best colour too IMO


----------

